# WOW



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The old man went out truck shopping last night. He based his choice off which one didnt require urea for diesel emissions. WOW what a stud of a truck and SOB what a price.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Im guessing he bought the Dodge. Sticker shock looks like this. :shock: :shock: :shock: :evil: :evil: **O** **O** O-|-O O-|-O


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good guess Al. Sticker shock looked more like more like this . :shock: :shock: :evil: :evil: **O** **O** O-|-O O-|-O Then the 04 Dodge trade number came into play :shock: :shock:


----------

